# 200 miles of Joshua trees



## abraxas (Apr 20, 2010)

Various shots of Joshua trees from Joshua Tree National Park to the western end of the Mojave Desert.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





-


----------



## K8-90 (Apr 20, 2010)

The fifth shot has a spectacular sky! Great shot, but I could be nit-picky on the composition... The tree is nearly centered, but not quite. Cropping might help...?


----------



## abraxas (Apr 20, 2010)

K8-90 said:


> The fifth shot has a spectacular sky! Great shot, but I could be nit-picky on the composition... The tree is nearly centered, but not quite. Cropping might help...?



Thanks.  

-


----------



## white (Apr 20, 2010)

#5 is very nice. I don't think cropping would help -- you'd just be cutting off the limbs of the trees in the background.


----------



## stevemunoz (Apr 20, 2010)

I love #5 and #6.  Great stuff.  One of the many places I want to visit and photograph.  One day....

Steve M.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow! Number five is beautiful!


----------



## bazooka (Apr 20, 2010)

Agreed with above, #5 is really nice.  Very dramatic.  The others lack for various reasons.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Apr 20, 2010)

#5 was Awesome.


----------



## abraxas (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for commenting everybody.

-


----------



## cletusjermal (Apr 21, 2010)

I really like 5. The rays of light are amazing. The blueish gray color makes it look like it just rained and the storm is breaking up and the sun breaking through the clouds.  Also like 6, how the light is hitting the tree and bringing out the pine cone looking things.


----------



## abraxas (Apr 21, 2010)

cletusjermal said:


> I really like 5. The rays of light are amazing. The blueish gray color makes it look like it just rained and the storm is breaking up and the sun breaking through the clouds.  Also like 6, how the light is hitting the tree and bringing out the pine cone looking things.



Thanks. Those are two of my favorites also.

-


----------



## Ub3rdoRK (Apr 29, 2010)

#5....beautiful! God rays are awesome,


----------



## Houghwya (Apr 30, 2010)

Im agreeing with everyone else on this. #5 is great


----------



## tpe (May 1, 2010)

Another vote for 5 but they are all wonderfull.

Tim


----------



## AverageJoe (May 1, 2010)

4 and 5 are my favorites, the trees against the sky show much more detail/clarity as opposed to a rock face and direct overhead sunlight.
:thumbup:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 1, 2010)

WOW.. the sky in #5 Is breath taking... gorgeous shot!


----------



## abraxas (May 3, 2010)

Ub3rdoRK said:


> #5....beautiful! God rays are awesome,



Thank you. I like working with crepuscular light when I can get it.



Houghwya said:


> Im agreeing with everyone else on this. #5 is great



Thank you.



tpe said:


> Another vote for 5 but they are all wonderfull.
> 
> Tim



Thanks Tim.  Trips down the back roads are much more interesting than just driving straight home.  Just have to put up with cold dinner though.



AverageJoe said:


> 4 and 5 are my favorites, the trees against the sky show much more detail/clarity as opposed to a rock face and direct overhead sunlight.
> :thumbup:



I agree.  I'm not so much for anything 30 minutes past sunrise or 30 minutes before sunset, but I didn't want to waste all those electrons on just having a nice set of trips. 



PerfectlyFlawed said:


> WOW.. the sky in #5 Is breath taking... gorgeous shot!



Thank you.


----------

